# 280 Treadwear 340 Treadear and a few questions



## 1.8Tvermonter (Feb 27, 2001)

Hello,
I am searching for tires and notice this treadwear number could someone please explain this to me. Sorry for the newb question. 
Between these two tires what would you go with only a 1.00 difference in price
Cooper Zeon 2xs
Hankook Radial K106


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: 280 Treadwear 340 Treadear and a few questions (1.8Tvermonter)*

It is a ratio of expected ttreadlife.
A 340 rating vs 280 means that on average, the 340 will last (340/280)=1.21 times as long.
It is based off some archaic benchmark of an old street tire that was rated at 100. These days even r compounds (racing tires) can be rated at 100 or more so you can see how far tire technology has come...


_Modified by phatvw at 10:34 PM 3-21-2006_


----------



## 1.8Tvermonter (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: 280 Treadwear 340 Treadear and a few questions (phatvw)*

Thank you,
Approximatly how many miles could i expect on a 280 treadwear, with spirited driving. not burning out or anything like that?


----------



## osbornsm (May 7, 2004)

*Re: 280 Treadwear 340 Treadear and a few questions (1.8Tvermonter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tvermonter* »_Approximatly how many miles could i expect on a 280 treadwear, with spirited driving. not burning out or anything like that? 

That is all dependant on how spirited you're talking. 
- I wore thru summer tires in 5000 miles (track day)
- My current 400 rated all-season tires will last a total of 27000 miles.
So if you turn like a maniac, like me, expect about the same I'd suppose.


----------



## 1.8Tvermonter (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: 280 Treadwear 340 Treadear and a few questions (osbornsm)*

I have had Kumho over the past couple of summers and burn through those in about one summer ~6K not good, but then again it's Kumho. 
How are the all seasons treating you, are they an Ultra High Performance all season? I am considering the all seasons for duration purposes but I do not want to loose a ton of performance. 
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

*Re: 280 Treadwear 340 Treadear and a few questions (1.8Tvermonter)*

Keep in mind that you also should not compare treadwear ratings between tires from different manufacturers.


----------



## 20AE3600 (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: 280 Treadwear 340 Treadear and a few questions (JettaGL_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGL_1.8T* »_Keep in mind that you also should not compare treadwear ratings between tires from different manufacturers.

You absolutely can compare between manufacturers. There is an industry standard test that is done by all manufacturers. The tradwear rating is part of the UTQG (Universal Tire Quality Grading) ratings. This includes the temp, traction & treadwear ratings. The government (big brother) checks tires randomly to see that manufacturers are accurate with their ratings.


----------



## 1.8Tvermonter (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: 280 Treadwear 340 Treadear and a few questions (20AE3600)*

Okay so if I get tires with a tread rating of 280 about how many miles could I expect to get out of these tires with moderate driving?


----------



## 20AE3600 (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: 280 Treadwear 340 Treadear and a few questions (1.8Tvermonter)*

That is a question for the magic 8 ball. What I can tell you is that you should expect to get more mileage from tires with higher numbers. That number is for comparison puposes and has no direct correlation to mileage.
With that said, I would guess between 15k and 30k depending on your driving habits and how often you rotate them.


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

i think 280 would be 7,200 miles time 2.8 and 3.4 for 340. so 280 would be 20,160 miles.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: 280 Treadwear 340 Treadear and a few questions (JettaGL_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGL_1.8T* »_Keep in mind that you also should not compare treadwear ratings between tires from different manufacturers.


exactly b/c of the way the rating works each company submits thier 'test tire' and based on how that one wears, is what they compare their other tires too.
Just how you can burn through two sets of tires that have a 100 tread wear on them' before you wore out your set of rt-215 falken azeinis with a 200 tread wear.
You arent going to get 7k hard street miles out of a 100 tread wear tire. yet you can get about 13-15k miles out of a set of azenis when driven very hard on the street.
READ:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...id=48 


_Modified by Banditt007 at 7:53 PM 3-24-2006_


----------

